# January the best month to do renovations?



## mriegger (May 18, 2012)

I've got a few nice-to-have renovations on my bucket list for my Vancouver condo, but nothing that couldn't be put off. I was wondering if there was a best time of the year to do renovations so I did a bit of googling. I found a few vague references that spring might be a good time and fall is a bad time, but nothing overly compelling. Have you guys found that you get better deals if you renovate in the spring?

e.g.



> Make Home Renovations at the Beginning of the Year
> 
> Michael Kaplan, author of The Best Time to Do Everything, says January is the slowest month for contractors - and when they tend to be the most negotiable on fees.
> 
> Read more: http://www.oprah.com/money/Best-Tim...uters-Jewelry-Gym-Memberships/3#ixzz1zMge9n77


http://www.oprah.com/money/Best-Time-of-Year-to-Buy-TVs-Computers-Jewelry-Gym-Memberships/3


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

As a renovator, summer is our busiest time of year, spring and fall are next and winter the slowest (as we approach Christmas). To be honest, we don't change on our prices over the seasons but someone else might if they don't budget well. We plan ahead for the slow times...

You pretty much get what you pay for. Your best bet would be to offer a flexible start date and choose a busy contractor who will fit you in when he has time. Busy contractors are also usually better contractors.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Some condos have rules about when you can do them. In that case, the allowed times are always the worst because of demand.

We do renovations in the spring.


----------

